# generador de pulsos dominado por tiempo



## chris 2.0 (Abr 4, 2008)

pues necesito hacer un generador de pulsos variable pero en tiempo no frecuencia (t=1/f) digamos quiero que me de un pulso variable de oseg a 5 minutos sigamos que lo tengo a 5 minutos, pues que cada 5min me de un pulso, hacer esto con 555 esta algo critico ya que nesecitaria un control de frecuencia muy exacto y preciso, digamos para 5 min serie una frecuencia  de .2 hz   , pensaba la posivilidad de mejor hacer un reloj con ttl y base a eso sacar mis pulsos, pero saldria mas caro, me pueden decir un metodo efectivo y no muy caro  .
gracias por responder  .


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 7, 2008)

Mira, como tu dices, si sacas tu pulso desde un reloj te saldra mucho mas caro porque tendrias que hacerlo con FF o con contadores.... Asi que te recomiendo que utilices el 555 en modo Biestable y para que tus calculos de RA y RB no sean muy tediosos, puedes ponerle unos presets o potenciometros EN RA y RB y solo variarlos para que te de ese pulso.... pero como me dices que necesitas un pulso de 5 minutos, debes poner un capacitor de alrededor de 40 microF. y los presets de 10K-10M  y asi simplemente la vas variando y viendo cuando te la los 5 minutos aproximadamente..... ok... claro eso es solo una sujerencia....


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 13, 2008)

Podrias en si implementar un cuarzo y de ahi obtener tu tiempo de carga para que cada 5 minutos te mande el pulso que requieres


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2008)

Mira el cd4060, el reloj puedes hacerlo con 2 resistencia y un condensador o un cuarzo.
El integrado te da varias salidas,4 veces la frecuencia del oscilador, 8,16.... y todas de precision.

Hay otro un cd45XX que hace lo mismo pero divide mucho mas.
despues coon un poco de logica seleccionas una o otra patilla.


Otra solucion que se me ocurre es utilizar el 555 con configuracion VCO (patilla 5) y un 4017 y un conjunto de resistencias conectadas del 4017 al 555.

No se tu explicacion es un poco baga.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 14, 2008)

Gracias por los consejos, ya lo hice con un 555 en configuracion astable y una puerta not, estaba facil ahora solo tengo que arreglar precision y cosas asi, detalles pequeños pero ya este hecho.


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 15, 2008)

Para lo de la precisión  te recomiendo el que utilices un potenciometro eyo ayudara a retardar o aumentar tus pulsos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 15, 2008)

Una  base de tiempos muy precisa la puedes obtener de la frecuencia de la red electrica.


----------

